# Das  erste GRÜN im Teich....



## Deuned (18. Feb. 2017)

....zeigt sich schon recht aktiv bei mir.
Leider sind es nur Fadenalgen.Aber ich bin etwas erstaunt,wie schnell sie da sind,denn bis vor wenigen Tagen war der Teich für lange Zeit  zugefroren.


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Solange wie noch ein bisschen Licht duchs Eis fällt wachsen die auch unter Eis weiter


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Das grün habe ich auch.


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2017)

Ich hab mit dem Kescher schon unter der Eisschicht rumgepokelt, und meterlange Fadenalgen rausgezogen .
Zwar ars--kalt, macht aber Spaß ( noch jedenfalls )


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Zwar ars--kalt, macht aber Spaß ( noch jedenfalls )


Ja, Nee. Wobei, bei mir ist das Eis ja runter......vielleicht kommt die Sonne noch raus und ich gehe mal mit einer Harke an den Teich.
Wobei die Fische sind noch abgelegt. Denke ich warte noch ein bisschen.....  oder ganz Vorsichtig ?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (19. Feb. 2017)

ISt das eine gute Idee die Fadenalgen jetzt zu keschern, solllte man warten, oder einfach gar nichts tun?
Ab April sollen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben genug "Futter" zum wachsen haben. Mein FG kommt jetzt ins dritte
Jahr. Bisher war ich mit der Filterleistung nicht zu frieden. Simmer und Bodenablauf werden bei mir mit Filterstrümpfen
vorgefiltert. Das heißt Blätter oder längere Fadenalge werden entfernt.
Soll ich Anfang März alle Fagenalgen rausfischen?
Soll ich alle Pflanzen bis zum Stumpf runterschneiden?
Ab April len ja die


----------



## koile (19. Feb. 2017)

Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 5c° ,werde ich meine Fische wegen ein paar 
Fadenalgen nicht den Stress aussetzen. 

Außerdem hatte wir heute Nacht noch -5c° , und die Fische sind noch in Ruhestand. 

Aber jedem wie er mag  ! ! !


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir ist immer noch ne Eisschicht auf dem Teich. Und wenn darunter fadenalgenvernichter sind, dann können die dort bleiben bis die Temperaturen wieder im grünen Bereich sind. 
Ende März Anfang April ist bei uns so die Zeit, wann man im Teich beginnen kann. 
Es wäre mir auch lieber, wenn das Wasser bereits 15 grad hätte.


----------



## koile (19. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist immer noch ne Eisschicht auf dem Teich. Und wenn darunter fadenalgenvernichter sind, dann können die dort bleiben bis die Temperaturen wieder im grünen Bereich sind.
> Ende März Anfang April ist bei uns so die Zeit, wann man im Teich beginnen kann.
> Es wäre mir auch lieber, wenn das Wasser bereits 15 grad hätte.




Habe zwar kein Eis mehr auf dem Teich,   mache es aber genau wie Du , sobald die Fische

wieder Aktiv werden , werde auch ich Aktiv.

Und so lange ist Ruhe.


----------



## Lion (19. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Habe zwar kein Eis mehr auf dem Teich,   mache es aber genau wie Du , sobald die Fische
> wieder Aktiv werden , werde auch ich Aktiv.
> Und so lange ist Ruhe.



So denke ich auch, es ist ganz ganz wichtig, dass man die Tiere jetzt in Ruhe lässt, damit sie in ihrem Winterschlaf nicht gestört oder geweckt
werden, dieses Stören oder Aufwecken kostet den Tieren viel Energie und sie müssen doch noch evtl. bis März oder April mit ihrer Reserve aushalten.
 VG. Leon


----------



## jolantha (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Ihr , 
mein Teich ist seit August 2016 vollkommen *ohne *Fische, da stört es keinen, wenn man 
drin herumrödelt. 
Ich würde doch sowas nie nicht machen, wenn meine Fische noch da wären .


----------



## Ida17 (20. Feb. 2017)

Alle Wasserschweine etwa wech?


----------



## jolantha (20. Feb. 2017)

Ja, Ida 
im Juli - August 2016 war das große Abfischen . 
Sind alle zu einem Koiliebhaber gegangen, der aus seinem Garten einfach einen großen Teich gemacht hat. 
Ich werde langsam zu alt für die ganze Arbeit, und muß alles ein bißchen runterfahren


----------



## Erin (20. Feb. 2017)

Huch...wann hab ich das denn überlesen? Aber hey...ein Teich ohne Fische ist auch schön, wer weiß was sich dort jetzt alles ansiedelt


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2017)

He Jo!
Ist Okay,so!

Irgendwann geht es uns genauso!


----------



## jolantha (21. Feb. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Huch...wann hab ich das denn überlesen? Aber hey...ein Teich ohne Fische ist auch schön, wer weiß was sich dort jetzt alles ansiedelt


Ja, Erin, jetzt darf da wohnen wer will, Platz ist ja genug. 



samorai schrieb:


> He Jo! Ist Okay,so! Irgendwann geht es uns genauso!



Ja, aber sie fehlen mir doch, am dollsten meine 35 Jahre alte Dicke " Roberta " . Ich hätte es aber auch nicht verantworten können, wenn einer
von Ihnen gestorben wäre, weil ich nicht raus konnte, um mich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Feb. 2017)

Ohje, aber da hast Du recht.
Dann lieber im Guten getrennt und Du musst Dich in der Hinsicht nicht mehr abmühen


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2017)

Jetzt habe ich aber ( trotz Unterwasserpflanzen ) jede Menge Algenteppiche unten am Grund. 
Das Wasser ist glasklar, weil es ja keiner mehr aufwirbelt. Durch den Wald habe ich aber jede Menge
Laubeintrag, den ziehe ich jetzt mit den Algenteppichen zusammen wieder raus. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt noch ein Miniboot anschaffe, komme ich auch in der Mitte dran .


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2017)

Ach Mini-Boot ......willst Du ertrinken ....baue Dir ne Plattform oder ne Brücke, die Du hin und her schieben kannst. Willst Du Sonne oder Schatten, ...... geht eventuell auch mit Fernbedienung.


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> .willst Du ertrinken



Ich kann schwimmen !!! Ich WILL ein Boooot !!


----------



## Erin (22. Feb. 2017)

Ne hübsche Brücke hat aber auch was


----------



## Ida17 (23. Feb. 2017)

Ein U-BOOT tuts auch


----------



## jolantha (23. Feb. 2017)

Wenn ich an der tiefsten Stelle stehe, guckt mein Kopf so grade noch raus 
( Nein, ich sag Euch nicht, wie groß ich bin . )


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> ( Nein, ich sag Euch nicht, wie groß ich bin . )


Teichtiefe (cm): 150


----------



## jolantha (24. Feb. 2017)

Mist, da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet ( Bin 1,58 m )


----------



## rollikoi (24. Feb. 2017)

@ Anne,

lieber klein und zackig als groß und dappig.

LG Bernd


----------



## koile (24. Feb. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> @ Anne,
> 
> lieber klein und zackig als groß und dappig.
> 
> LG Bernd




Das ist ein Original Saarländischer Spruch.


----------



## rollikoi (24. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Das ist ein Original Saarländischer Spruch.



Mais oui


----------



## Michael H (25. Feb. 2017)

Morsche

Man sieht das die Natur langsam merkt das es Wärmer wird .
Heute Nacht waren es mal zwar -1 Grad aber Aktuell +7 bei blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Yop, Fadenalgen sind bei mir ebenfalls schon vorhanden  Bald kommt wieder schöneres Wetter, freue mich schon.


----------

